# New Tracker Grizzly 1754 River / Duck Boat Done!



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Ended up purchasing a new Tracker Grizzly 1754 bare and trailer from a local dealer. I put my 15 hp Evinrude (which is a bit small for this boat) and electric anchor on it from my old boat. I also installed a new Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 55lb thrust trolling motor, Humminbird SI Transducer, and then I modified some existing Tite-Lok rod holder mounts and camocladed them and painted all the hardware camo green. I then ran all the wiring and installed rear led modules, side led modules (both for netting at night and the rears double as an anchor light), front nav led modules, a led spotlight and triple chip flex led strips in the interior. I had to make the bracket for the spotlight and then painted it to match along with painting the spotlight. I bought the led's from http://www.oznium.com and all the lights came to about $190 shipped. I also bought a switch panel and took it apart to camoclad it, then put it back together and mounted it. I also tried to wrap any wires in the open with nylon loom. Hopefully I can upgrade the motor next year and I just switch my tite-lok rod holders back and forth between my big boat and this boat. Anyways, here is how it turned out. Let me know what you think. :beers:


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice job on everything. How many hours do you think?

Paul C.
Mattawan, MI


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

From bare bones hull to everything I did, it took me about 18 hours to do, but that was taking my sweet time and making sure stuff was perfect. Some of the stuff I did once, then pulled it back off to camo clad it and then pulled other stuff off to paint hardware, etc. Just didn't look right with bright silver on it.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice job ! Just a thought - You might want to move the drivers seat a bit to the Starboard side for better tiller clearance while steering. C-man


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Unfortunately that's where its mounted from the factory. Maybe I can find a short s pole to put under it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

